# Few questions about job



## iluvberlin (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello

I'm from Israel and I would like to work in germany.

Is it possible to work in germany without german language. jobs such as waiters, barman.

My english is okay, maybe I do customer service as well.


Germany embassy gives israeli people working permit for who have contact of german companies.



Thank you


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Obviously all jobs requiring communication with German customers, suppliers of partners are difficult without language skills. This includes waiters, barmen, customer service, etc.
Since, by law, similarly suitable EU citizens need to be hired first, you should in your job applications focus on your skills that no EU person has to have any chance.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess your chances are higher to get along without German language skills if you look for well paid jobs. e.g. IT sector, or positions in international management. Roughly jobs were you would earn 40.000 Euro or more, should be those you are looking at.

Though, if your intention is customer service or being a waiter, then your chances seem to be rather low.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

iluvberlin said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm from Israel and I would like to work in germany.
> 
> ...


Could be helpful to contact Welfare department - Jewish Community of Berlin


----------

